# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة اللساني و اللغوي عبد القادر المهيري

## عبد الله الحيدري

انتقل إلى رحمة الله اللساني التونسي عبد القدر المهيري( 1934- 13 ماي2016) عن عمر82 عاما. 
وكان من بين أهم مؤلفاته :
*أعلام وآثار من التراث اللغوي
**ن**ظرات في التراث اللغوي العربي*
**مدخل لفهم اللسانيات* 
تأليف : روبير مارتان 
 ترجمة : عبد القادر المهيري
**معجم تحليل الخطاب - باتريك شارودو - دومينيك منغنو*
ترجمة : عبد القادر المهيري المركز الوطني للترجمة - تونس2008م

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

رحمه الله تعالى وغفر له ولجميع موتى المسلمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

في رحيل عبد القادر المهيري ... شيخ اللغويين التونسسينكتب: توفيق قريرة:
فقدت تونس يوم الجمعة 13 مايو/أيار شيخ اللغويّين عبد القادر المهيري (1934-2016).
كلّ الأجيال التي تتلمذت على يديه منذ أن تأسست الجامعة التونسية تذكر درسَ النحو المتميّز لديه بالبساطة والدّقة والعمق والانفتاح على الدراسات اللسانية المعاصرة. هذه الصفات التي بدت لكثيرين عسيرة المنال، على بساطتها، هي التي ستسم البحث اللغوي التونسي والعربي الراهن بميسم العلمية وتزرع فيه روح الاتقان.
كان المهيري يجيد اللغتين العربية والفرنسية، ساعده على تجويدهما التكوين المتين في الفرنسية إذ هو أحد خريجي جامعات فرنسا، فقد حصل فيها على الأستاذية في العربية (1955) وعلى التبريز (1955) ليختم مساره العلمي بشهادة الدكتوراه عام 1970 برسالة بالفرنسية عن «نظريات ابن جني النحويّة». وإلى جانب ذلك فقد أيّده اختصاصه في الدراسات اللغوية العربية القديمة وبالأساس في النّحو العربي القديم على أن يكون واسع الاطلاع على النحو والبلاغة العربيّين من عصر التأسيس إلى عصر النضج. وأشرف المهيري على بحوث كثير من اللغويين التونسيين الذين يعسر مرور الباحثين اليوم بدون الإحالة عليهم ومن باب أولى، بدون الإحالة على شيخهم.
بدأ المهيري بحثه مع ابن جنّي وفيه تخصّص ونعتبر أنّ بدايته تلك كانت مرحلة مهمّة في وسم البحث اللغوي العربي لديه ولدى التونسيّين بالوسطية: فلا انغلاق على التراث يقتله ولا استغناء عنه باللسانيات الحديثة. كل الذين يعرفون التراث النحوي العربي يعلمون أنّ ابن جنّي نحويّ لا كالنّحاة، فهو كان يبحث عن أصول عامّة تتجاوز العربية لاستخراج شيء أشبه بما يسمّى اليوم بـ»الكليات»، كان يحدوه في ذلك تعصّب للعربية وتميزها عن لغات أخرى حية ومجاورة لها. لم ينجح ابن جنيّ بالطبع في إرساء خطّ في التفكير النحوي المماثل، فلم يتبع خطاه إلا قليل من الموسوعيين اللاحقين من أمثال السيوطي وابن هشام. غير أنّ المهيري كان ابن جنيّ الناجح لا في خطّ التفكير الذي طمع فيه ذلك النحوي، ولكن في خطّ فكري آخر يرى النحو العربي بعينين اثنتين في آن: النظر بواحدة إلى اللسانيات الحديثة والنظر بالأخرى إلى التفكير النحوي القديم في سياق خلفية فكرية فلسفية منطقية كلامية وحتى فقهية أثرت فيه وأثر فيها.
لا شكّ أنّ المهيري كان يقاسم هدف ابن جني حين قال في أولى صفحات كتابه المعروف بـ»الأصول» إنّه يريد أن يرى ”غور هذه اللغة الشريفة الكريمة اللطيفة ويعجب من وسع مذاهبها وبديع ما أمدّ به واضعها ومبتدئها» (الأصول 1/ 17)؛ غير أنّ الثقافة اللسانية التي تسلّح بها المهيري (وكانت لمعاصريه أيضا من أمثال صالح القرمادي والطيب البكوش) كانت تفرض عليه أن يكون موضوعيّا محايدا، وإن كان يدرس ركنا من أركان الحضارة وهي لغتها ويختبر متنا فكريا باذخا هو التفكير النحوي القديم ؛ فكان عليه بالتالي أن يتجاوز عن مثل تلك الأحكام التي ذكرها ابن جني لأنها ليست علمية، بل معيارية كما يقول اللسانيون. اللغة العربية من وجهة نظر الدارس اللساني نظام ينبغي له أن يستخرج عناصره وطرق عمله وعناصر هذا النظام يمكن أن تتوفّر في التراث النحوي القديم، وإن كان أشتاتا؛ لكنّ شوائب أخطر تشوب ذلك التراث بعضها دخل إلى العلم من باب التعصب للعربية ردّا على التعصب عليها وهذا لا يقبله الباحث اللساني الحديث.
الرجوع إلى التراث النحوي أو البلاغي في الكتب الأمهات وفهمها من داخل نظامها الفكري والابتعاد عن قراءتها بعيون من قرأها من المحدثين المتسرعين هي أوليات الدرس اللغوي الذي استطاع المهيري أن يرسيه في دروسه وبحوثه، وشيئا فشيئا أقنع بها غيره من الدارسين. كان السلاح الأساسي ثقافة لغوية متينة تنهل من التراث النحوي، ومن دون أن تنتصر لشق منه عليها أن تعرف أنّ فيه طبقات من الجودة الفكرية يضاف إلى تلك الثقافة تمكّن من النظرية اللسانية بتصيّد المفاهيم المفاتيح المناسبة ولكن، وهذا هو الأهمّ، باعتماد المنهج العلمي الذي استطاعت أن توفره اللسانيات الحديثة وأن تصبح به علما رائدا للدراسات الإنسانية والاجتماعية في عصرها.
لقد كان للمهيري الفضل في التنبيه إلى كثير من صعوبات قراءة التراث النحوي أو البلاغي القديم ويمكن اختصار تلك الصعوبات في ثلاث:
الصعوبة الأولى أنّ التفكير النحوي القديم ليس تفكيرا منسجما ولا أحاديّ الطبقة، ولكنه لا يمكن أن يفضي بنا إلى أن نصدّق بأنّ النحو العربي نحوان كوفي وبصري مثلما هو سائد. لم يختلف الكوفيون والبصريون في الأصول، بل كان بينهم إجماع، ولا كان أحدهما نقليا والآخر عقليا، بل أخذ كلاهما من النقل والعقل كلما احتاجت العلة الخلافية لذلك. إنّ النحو في طبقات وهذا ما نبه إليه القدامى فليست طبقة التفكير التي ينتمي إليها سيبويه والأسترابادي كالطبقة الفكرية التي يعزف عليها نحاة كابن مالك وأغلب شراحه.
الصعوبة الثانية اصطلاحية نبّه فيها المهيري إلى أنّ غياب المصطلح لا يمكن أن يدل على غياب بعض المفاهيم الضمنية التي يمكن أن يشتغل بها النحوي مثال ذلك أنّ سيبويه حين غاب في كتابه مصطلح الجملة فغيابه لا يعني أنّ هذا المفهوم المنهجي الأساسي كان غائبا لذلك ظهر وبسرعة ويسر في كتب لاحقيه؛ يضاف إلى ذلك أنّ كثيرا من المفاهيم متطورة حتى إن كانت أسماؤها ثابتة.
وأخيرا فإنّ المهيري كان حذرا شديد الحذر لا من انفتاح الدراسات اللغوية على النظريات اللسانية الحديثة، بل من درجة ذلك الانفتاح. فعلى سبيل المثال كانت دراساته تدور ضمن المستويات النحوية والإعرابية المألوفة وتمتدّ ما بين الكلمة (وقد تنزل إلى مستوى أدنى: الصوت) وبين الجملة ولا يتعداها إلا نادرا إلى ما فوقها نعني الخطاب الذي يسمح به مبحث لسانيات الخطاب أو لسانيات التلفظ. كان المهيري مطلعا على ما يكتب في لسانيات النص والخطاب لكنّه اختار أن يظل ّ في أسوار أقدم النظريات أمنا تعود أصولها إلى اليونان وتتواصل إلى اليوم مع تشمسكي ترى أنّ العلاقات الإعرابية هي روح النحو، بل هي أصل التفكير اللساني (غير التأصيلي). يعرف الأستاذ المهيري جيّدا أنّ سيبويه كان يشتغل داخل مفهوم الكلام لكنه يدرك أنّ الكلام ليس له في النطاق النحوي من مستقبل إلا العلاقات الإعرابية وأنّ الانفتاح على سياق الكلام ومقاماته مجاله الأمثل البلاغة، ولقد كان المهيري في بحوثه البلاغية، القليلة غير أنها تأسيسية، قانعا بآليات التفسير التي وفرها البلاغيون العرب واستمدوها من الفلسفة ؛ كان قانعا بذلك على الرغم من اطلاعه على ما كتبه البلاغيّون الجدد في أوروبا مع جماعة مو.
كان المهيري يؤمن بهذه الحدود لكنّه لم يمنع تلامذته من أن ينفتحوا على أروقة اللسانيات الموسعة فكثير من أبنائه وأحفاده توليديون أو عرفانيون، أسلوبيون أو بلاغيون أو معجميّون أو علماء أصوات وتركيب.. كان المهيري يقرأ معهم ويحاورهم ويحيل بعضهم على بعض دافعا بهذا العمل إلى إنشاء روافد داخل مدرسة بحث واحدة.
رحم الله عبد القادر المهيري قال لي ذات يوم :أنا لست لسانيا ولكنّني أيضا لست نحويا بالمعنى القديم للكلمة. أجبته : أنت شيخ الاثنين .. ابتسم وقال لي بلسان فرنسي : توقف.. لا تبالغ..
أستاذ اللسانيات بالجامعة الفرنسية

----------

